
I Made a Dating App for Remote Workers and Travelers - taigeair
https://stories.fairytrail.app/dating-app-for-travelers-and-remote-workers/
======
verdverm
First thought... <chuckles>...
[https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=happy%20trai...](https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=happy%20trail)

